# PdC heilen



## Arashadina (14. August 2009)

Mein Paladin ist recht frisch 80 und ich würd mit ihm gerne die Prüfung des Champions probieren.

Kann ich da mit 15k heilungsboni und 15k Mana rein oder bin ich da ne Zumutung für die Gruppe


----------



## FallenAngel198 (14. August 2009)

Arashadina schrieb:


> Mein Paladin ist recht frisch 80 und ich würd mit ihm gerne die Prüfung des Champions probieren.
> 
> Kann ich da mit 15k heilungsboni und 15k Mana rein oder bin ich da ne Zumutung für die Gruppe



15k Addheal ist sehr viel sogar mein Restroschami kommt max auf 2,8k raidbuffed. somit sollte es mit 15k kein Problem sein. Geht sogar mit 1,5k Zm wenn man bissle auf den Schami zugeht und viel in Meleerange knubbelt etc. einfach damit der Schami seine Stärken besser ausspielen kann.


----------



## Arashadina (14. August 2009)

Waah, ein Thread und gleich zwei böse Fehler!

Sollte eigentlich eins tiefer ins Instanzen-Forum & natürlich sind das 1,5k zm und nicht 15... ich glaube ich hab das WE dringen nötig!

Könnte bitte ein Admin den Thread verschieben?


----------



## veryarrant (15. August 2009)

PDC Normal sollte kein Problem sein.
PDC Hero wirds sehr schwer , wenn der Tank nicht ganz so gut equippt ist.

Mfg


----------



## Drekras (17. August 2009)

Pdc normal sollte gehn.
Aber hero musste dir nen verdammt guten Tank besorgen. ^^


----------



## Albra (28. August 2009)

und am besten ne gruppe wo nur der tank vorne steht.. grade bei dem krieger und seinem wirbel absolut pfui wenn du 4 nahkämpfer hast


----------



## dragon1 (29. August 2009)

Und was macht das im Rp forum?


----------

